# [RISOLTO] Strano comportamento di CPUFREQ

## MBT

Salve a tutti ragazzi,

Ho installato gentoo 2007 sul mio nuovo portatile ( Acer Aspire 5920G con Core2Duo a 2.00Ghz).

Ho un problema sulla gestione del cpufreq. Non riesco a farlo funzionare come voglio.

Alcuni esempi:

Se da gnome (o da console) cambio lo scaling governor (che di default è su ondemand) non sempre questo riesce.

Addirittura rimanendo su ondemand, appena apro un applicazione (Eclipse o altro) esso cambia in "performance" e non torna più ondemand.

Inoltre ha comportamenti che sono l'opposto di quello che voglio:

Compilazioni a 1.60Ghz, idle a 2.00Ghz.

Cambi di frequenza che non vengono registrati (sta a 800Mhz qualche secondo e poi torna a 2Ghz).

Vi posto alcuni dati che possono tornarvi utili. 

```
Gemstone leonardo # cat /etc/cpufreqd.conf

# this is a comment

# see CPUFREQD.CONF(5) manpage for a complete reference

[General]

pidfile=/var/run/cpufreqd.pid

poll_interval=2

verbosity=4

#enable_remote=1

#remote_group=root

[/General]

#[acpi]

#acpid_socket=/var/run/acpid.socket

#[/acpi]

#[nforce2_atxp1]

#vcore_path=/some/path

#vcore_default=1500

#[/nforce2_atxp1]

#[sensors_plugin]

#sensors_conf=/some/file

#[/sensors_plugin]

[Profile]

name=On Demand High

minfreq=40%

maxfreq=100%

policy=ondemand

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=On Demand Low

minfreq=20%

maxfreq=80%

policy=ondemand

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=Performance High

minfreq=100%

maxfreq=100%

policy=performance

#exec_post=echo 8 > /proc/acpi/sony/brightness

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=Performance Low

minfreq=80%

maxfreq=80%

policy=performance

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=Powersave High

minfreq=70%

maxfreq=70%

policy=powersave

[/Profile]

[Profile]

name=Powersave Low

minfreq=30%

maxfreq=30%

policy=powersave

[/Profile]

#[Profile]

#name=Conservative High

#minfreq=33%

#maxfreq=100%

#policy=conservative

#[/Profile]

#

#[Profile]

#name=Conservative Low

#minfreq=0%

#maxfreq=66%

#policy=conservative

#[/Profile]

##

# Basic states

##

# when AC use performance mode

[Rule]

name=AC Rule

ac=on                    # (on/off)

profile=Performance High

[/Rule]

 

# conservative mode when not AC

[Rule]

name=AC Off - Low Battery

ac=off                   # (on/off)

battery_interval=0-30

#exec_post=echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sony/brightness

profile=Powersave Low

[/Rule]

# conservative mode when not AC

[Rule]

name=AC Off - Medium Battery

ac=off                   # (on/off)

battery_interval=30-70

#exec_post=echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sony/brightness

profile=On Demand Low

[/Rule]

# stay in performance mode for the first minutes

[Rule]

name=AC Off - High Power

ac=off                   # (on/off)

battery_interval=70-100

#exec_post=echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sony/brightness

profile=On Demand High

[/Rule]

##

# Special Rules

##

# CPU Too hot!

[Rule]

name=CPU Too Hot

acpi_temperature=55-100

cpu_interval=50-100

profile=Performance Low

[/Rule]

# use performance mode if I'm watching a movie

# I don't care for batteries! 

# But don't heat too much.

[Rule]

name=Movie Watcher

programs=xine,mplayer,gmplayer

battery_interval=0-100

acpi_temperature=0-60

cpu_interval=0-100

profile=Performance High

[/Rule]

```

Ho provato pure a cambiare manualmente un profilo impostando, quando connesso alla corrente) frequenza massima e minima del 40% (800Mhz), senza apprezzare i risultati aspettati.

Che posso fare?

Grazie a tutti !  :Smile: Last edited by MBT on Fri Nov 23, 2007 10:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

prova a usare i valori in Hz e non in percentuale

inoltre usi qualche altro demone per lo scaling delle frequenze ? Che ne so qualcosa tipo gnome-power-manager ?

----------

## MBT

Quel file è generato automaticamente dal

emerge cpufrequtils

Quindi credo sia giusto... Proverò a fare come dici te.

Gnome-power-manager in realtà è in esecuzione, ma togliendolo dalla sessione di boot non sembra cambiare niente...altre idee?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

cpufred e cpufreutils sono due cose ben distinte e non centrano nulla una con l'altra. Il file che hai postato e' di cpufreqd. Occhio che gnome-power-manager ha le sue policy per quanto riguarda il governor con AC e con la batteria, guarda in gconf e settali a dovere.

----------

## MBT

Si scusa mi ero confuso, il file è del demone e cpufrequtils viene avviato per impostare i governor...do un occhio al gconf..

----------

## riverdragon

Dai un'occhiata qui.

----------

## MBT

Ho risolto il problema, grazie alla guida che ha postato riverdragon.

```

Gemstone leonardo # USE="acpi lm_sensors nvidia" emerge -va cpufreqd

```

Ho riavviato il demone e ho stoppato cpufrequtils.

E adesso la frequenza varia correttamente e l'autonomia è notevolmente aumentata.

Grazie!

----------

